# What kind forward lean you rockin?



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have some k2 Autos that have the on the fly forward lean adjustment like many other bindings do, and I noticed that when it comes to jumps, when I add a little extra forward lean it helps. For some reason even if I feel I'm overtop of my board, my weight tends to shift heel side and I end up on my ass.

I'm assuming most jibbing is done with little to no forward lean/jumps slightly more/pipe decent amount of forward lean. Am i right here?

I know (I think) my tendency to lean heel side on jumps isn't not my setup, because my bindings are centered between the heel and toe side, and my boots are centered not only on the binding, but also between the heel and toe side of my board. I try to set everything up as perfect as possible. 

Comments? Thoughts?


----------



## qsilvr99 (Dec 22, 2009)

I haven't ridden park yet, but my rides are at 18. Which I guess means 18°


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

centering your bindings or choosing setback between the tip and tail is preference, what is perfect for you might not be for another rider, it depends on what your doing and again, rider preference

everyone should have centered bindings toe to heel and centered boots on those bindings, in that respect there is a perfect setup

i ride everything, with rome 390's, no forward lean

qsilvr99 im not sure about that 18º, mine is only notches, i havent seen a degree for forward lean, only binding angle


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

no forward lean. Not sure how adding forward lean will help you if you have a tendency to lean back anyways, that should just make the problem worse


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

I use a little forward lean. It keeps me nice and low at the end of the day when I'm fatigued and want to get lazy.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

On my Romes I run 1 click on the front foot and 2 clicks on the back foot.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

snoeboarder said:


> centering your bindings or choosing setback between the tip and tail is preference, what is perfect for you might not be for another rider, it depends on what your doing and again, rider preference
> 
> everyone should have centered bindings toe to heel and centered boots on those bindings, in that respect there is a perfect setup
> 
> ...


Yeah that's exactly what I was talkin' about. Just the centering between the heel and toe. The rest is preference, of course.

So no forward lean huh? Interesting. Are you a regular footed rider (just curious)? Maybe my center of gravity is retarded. Adding forward lean keeps me from leaning heel side on a jump.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> no forward lean. Not sure how adding forward lean will help you if you have a tendency to lean back anyways, that should just make the problem worse


It seems to make me land more flat. *shrugs*


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

It's cool to see how everyone rides. It's amazing how many different stance options there are. Also, who else angles their high back to be relatively parallel with the heel edge of their board? I have my K2 autos set up like that on my Goliath. My flows don't do that so they're just in line with the binding on my Sub Pop. I can't decide which I like better, but I guess the idea is having your high back more parallel with your heel edge gives better response.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> On my Romes I run 1 click on the front foot and 2 clicks on the back foot.


Is there a reason for this or just preference? I am wondering why you choose more forward lean on the back, I figured you would want your front foot to be the more responsive one.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> Is there a reason for this or just preference? I am wondering why you choose more forward lean on the back, I figured you would want your front foot to be the more responsive one.


I'm going to take a stab.. maybe it helps him when he's riding switch.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

I just go by the forward lean on my boots.. I want it form fitted. I wear DC's which usually has a little lean to begin with. I jib all the time with them but having little to no forward lean just gives me a bit better control on the landing and tricks


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

I just set mine to fit snug with the back of my boots. I think it makes it a little more responsive because there's no room to wiggle between toeside and heelside carves. Or something like that?


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

I always max my forward lean out... until I got UNION Bindings and now I back it off one notch.

NOTE: I once railed out on a tree hidden in the pow and it kicked off my forward lean adjuster. So when I got back on the hard pack it felt like my shit was broken. I CANNOT ride without forward lean. It feels so whack, like there is NO response.


----------



## surfstar (Mar 6, 2009)

When I tried out my new setup this year, I started with 0 lean. Board/bindings felt so unresponsive turning heelside. Kept dialing in more, till I had enough response. Ended up with 2 clicks front, 3 back on '09 Ride NRc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

hm, i dont use any :dunno: i did up until about 3 years ago, then one day decided to try it with out, never went back. I agree it adds responsiveness, but really its not nessicary IMO.


----------



## Julian443 (Jan 19, 2010)

As said prior, lean has plus' and minus' but its all personal preference. I used to ride a little forward lean but now I have none all together, its something new and I like it. Just constantly mess around with the lean if you want. Its easy to fix and you can find al kinds of comfort and if not its easy to change. My $0.02


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

I adjust my forward lean until highback is touching the entire length of my boot top to bottom, (1-2 clicks), then I go one more click. My park board is zero forward lean.


----------

